# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  The Universal Declaration of Human Rights

## لارين

PREAMBLE

Whereas recognition of the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights of all members of the human family is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world,

Whereas disregard and contempt for human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of mankind, and the advent of a world in which human beings shall enjoy freedom of speech and belief and freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of the common people,

Whereas it is essential, if man is not to be compelled to have recourse, as a last resort, to rebellion against tyranny and oppression, that human rights should be protected by the rule of law,

Whereas it is essential to promote the development of friendly relations between nations,

Whereas the peoples of the United Nations have in the Charter reaffirmed their faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person and in the equal rights of men and women and have determined to promote social progress and better standards of life in larger freedom,

Whereas Member States have pledged themselves to achieve, in co-operation with the United Nations, the promotion of universal respect for and observance of human rights and fundamental freedoms,

Whereas a common understanding of these rights and freedoms is of the greatest importance for the full realization of this pledge,

Now, Therefore THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY proclaims THIS UNIVERSAL DECLARATION OF HUMAN RIGHTS as a common standard of achievement for all peoples and all nations, to the end that every individual and every organ of society, keeping this Declaration constantly in mind, shall strive by teaching and education to promote respect for these rights and freedoms and by progressive measures, national and international, to secure their universal and effective recognition and observance, both among the peoples of Member States themselves and among the peoples of territories under their jurisdiction.





Article 1.

All human beings are born free and equal in dignity and rights.They are endowed with reason and conscience and should act towards one another in a spirit of brotherhood.


Article 2.

Everyone is entitled to all the rights and freedoms set forth in this Declaration, without distinction of any kind, such as race, colour, ***, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status. Furthermore, no distinction shall be made on the basis of the political, jurisdictional or international status of the country or territory to which a person belongs, whether it be independent, trust, non-self-governing or under any other limitation of sovereignty.


Article 3.

Everyone has the right to life, liberty and security of person.


Article 4.

No one shall be held in slavery or servitude; slavery and the slave trade shall be prohibited in all their forms.


Article 5.

No one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment.


Article 6.

Everyone has the right to recognition everywhere as a person before the law.


Article 7.

All are equal before the law and are entitled without any discrimination to equal protection of the law. All are entitled to equal protection against any discrimination in violation of this Declaration and against any incitement to such discrimination.


Article 8.

Everyone has the right to an effective remedy by the competent national tribunals for acts violating the fundamental rights granted him by the constitution or by law.


Article 9.

No one shall be subjected to arbitrary arrest, detention or exile.


Article 10.

Everyone is entitled in full equality to a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal, in the determination of his rights and obligations and of any criminal charge against him.


Article 11.

(1) Everyone charged with a penal offence has the right to be presumed innocent until proved guilty according to law in a public trial at which he has had all the guarantees necessary for his defence.
(2) No one shall be held guilty of any penal offence on account of any act or omission which did not constitute a penal offence, under national or international law, at the time when it was committed. Nor shall a heavier penalty be imposed than the one that was applicable at the time the penal offence was committed.


Article 12.

No one shall be subjected to arbitrary interference with his privacy, family, home or correspondence, nor to attacks upon his honour and reputation. Everyone has the right to the protection of the law against such interference or attacks.


Article 13.

(1) Everyone has the right to freedom of movement and residence within the borders of each state.
(2) Everyone has the right to leave any country, including his own, and to return to his country.


Article 14.

(1) Everyone has the right to seek and to enjoy in other countries asylum from persecution.
(2) This right may not be invoked in the case of prosecutions genuinely arising from non-political crimes or from acts contrary to the purposes and principles of the United Nations.


Article 15.

(1) Everyone has the right to a nationality.
(2) No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his nationality nor denied the right to change his nationality.


Article 16.

(1) Men and women of full age, without any limitation due to race, nationality or religion, have the right to marry and to found a family. They are entitled to equal rights as to marriage, during marriage and at its dissolution.
(2) Marriage shall be entered into only with the free and full consent of the intending spouses.
(3) The family is the natural and fundamental group unit of society and is entitled to protection by society and the State.


Article 17.

(1) Everyone has the right to own property alone as well as in association with others.
(2) No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his property.


Article 18.

Everyone has the right to freedom of thought, conscience and religion; this right includes freedom to change his religion or belief, and freedom, either alone or in community with others and in public or private, to manifest his religion or belief in teaching, practice, worship and observance.


Article 19.

Everyone has the right to freedom of opinion and expression; this right includes freedom to hold opinions without interference and to seek, receive and impart information and ideas through any media and regardless of frontiers.


Article 20.

(1) Everyone has the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association.
(2) No one may be compelled to belong to an association.


Article 21.

(1) Everyone has the right to take part in the government of his country, directly or through freely chosen representatives.
(2) Everyone has the right of equal access to public service in his country.
(3) The will of the people shall be the basis of the authority of government; this will shall be expressed in periodic and genuine elections which shall be by universal and equal suffrage and shall be held by secret vote or by equivalent free voting procedures.


Article 22.

Everyone, as a member of society, has the right to social security and is entitled to realization, through national effort and international co-operation and in accordance with the organization and resources of each State, of the economic, social and cultural rights indispensable for his dignity and the free development of his personality.


Article 23.

(1) Everyone has the right to work, to free choice of employment, to just and favourable conditions of work and to protection against unemployment.
(2) Everyone, without any discrimination, has the right to equal pay for equal work.
(3) Everyone who works has the right to just and favourable remuneration ensuring for himself and his family an existence worthy of human dignity, and supplemented, if necessary, by other means of social protection.
(4) Everyone has the right to form and to join trade unions for the protection of his interests.


Article 24.

Everyone has the right to rest and leisure, including reasonable limitation of working hours and periodic holidays with pay.


Article 25.

(1) Everyone has the right to a standard of living adequate for the health and well-being of himself and of his family, including food, clothing, housing and medical care and necessary social services, and the right to security in the event of unemployment, sickness, disability, widowhood, old age or other lack of livelihood in circumstances beyond his control.
(2) Motherhood and childhood are entitled to special care and assistance. All children, whether born in or out of wedlock, shall enjoy the same social protection.


Article 26.

(1) Everyone has the right to education. Education shall be free, at least in the elementary and fundamental stages. Elementary education shall be compulsory. Technical and professional education shall be made generally available and higher education shall be equally accessible to all on the basis of merit.
(2) Education shall be directed to the full development of the human personality and to the strengthening of respect for human rights and fundamental freedoms. It shall promote understanding, tolerance and friendship among all nations, racial or religious groups, and shall further the activities of the United Nations for the maintenance of peace.
(3) Parents have a prior right to choose the kind of education that shall be given to their children.


Article 27.

(1) Everyone has the right freely to participate in the cultural life of the community, to enjoy the arts and to share in scientific advancement and its benefits.
(2) Everyone has the right to the protection of the moral and material interests resulting from any scientific, literary or artistic production of which he is the author.


Article 28.

Everyone is entitled to a social and international order in which the rights and freedoms set forth in this Declaration can be fully realized.


Article 29.

(1) Everyone has duties to the community in which alone the free and full development of his personality is possible.
(2) In the exercise of his rights and freedoms, everyone shall be subject only to such limitations as are determined by law solely for the purpose of securing due recognition and respect for the rights and freedoms of others and of meeting the just requirements of morality, public order and the general welfare in a democratic society.
(3) These rights and freedoms may in no case be exercised contrary to the purposes and principles of the United Nations.


Article 30.

Nothing in this Declaration may be interpreted as implying for any State, group or person any right to engage in any activity or to perform any act aimed at the destruction of any of the rights and freedoms set forth herein.

http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/index.shtml

----------


## لارين

الديباجة

لما كان الاعتراف بالكرامة المتأصلة في جميع أعضاء الأسرة البشرية وبحقوقهم المتساوية الثابتة هو أساس الحرية والعدل والسلام في العالم.

ولما كان تناسي حقوق الإنسان وازدراؤها قد أفضيا إلى أعمال همجية آذت الضمير الإنساني، وكان غاية ما يرنو إليه عامة البشر انبثاق عالم يتمتع فيه الفرد بحرية القول والعقيدة ويتحرر من الفزع والفاقة.

ولما كان من الضروري أن يتولى القانون حماية حقوق الإنسان لكيلا يضطر المرء آخر الأمر إلى التمرد على الاستبداد والظلم.

ولما كان من الجوهري تعزيز تنمية العلاقات الودية بين الدول،

ولما كانت شعوب الأمم المتحدة قد أكدت في الميثاق من جديد إيمانها بحقوق الإنسان الأساسية وبكرامة الفرد وقدره وبما للرجال والنساء من حقوق متساوية وحزمت أمرها على أن تدفع بالرقي الاجتماعي قدماً وأن ترفع مستوى الحياة في جو من الحرية أفسح.

ولما كانت الدول الأعضاء قد تعهدت بالتعاون مع الأمم المتحدة على ضمان اطراد مراعاة حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية واحترامها.

ولما كان للإدراك العام لهذه الحقوق والحريات الأهمية الكبرى للوفاء التام بهذا التعهد.

فإن الجمعية العامة تنادي بهذا الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان على أنه المستوى المشترك الذي ينبغي أن تستهدفه كافة الشعوب والأمم حتى يسعى كل فرد وهيئة في المجتمع، واضعين على الدوام هذا الإعلان نصب أعينهم، إلى توطيد احترام هذه الحقوق والحريات عن طريق التعليم والتربية واتخاذ إجراءات مطردة، قومية وعالمية، لضمان الاعتراف بها ومراعاتها بصورة عالمية فعالة بين الدول الأعضاء ذاتها وشعوب البقاع الخاضعة لسلطانها.




المادة 1.

يولد جميع الناس أحراراً متساوين في الكرامة والحقوق، وقد وهبوا عقلاً وضميراً وعليهم أن يعامل بعضهم بعضاً بروح الإخاء.


المادة 2.

لكل إنسان حق التمتع بكافة الحقوق والحريات الواردة في هذا الإعلان، دون أي تمييز، كالتمييز بسبب العنصر أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الرأي السياسي أو أي رأي آخر، أو الأصل الوطني أو الاجتماعي أو الثروة أو الميلاد أو أي وضع آخر، دون أية تفرقة بين الرجال والنساء. وفضلا عما تقدم فلن يكون هناك أي تمييز أساسه الوضع السياسي أو القانوني أو الدولي لبلد أو البقعة التي ينتمي إليها الفرد سواء كان هذا البلد أو تلك البقعة مستقلا أو تحت الوصاية أو غير متمتع بالحكم الذاتي أو كانت سيادته خاضعة لأي قيد من القيود.


المادة 3.

لكل فرد الحق في الحياة والحرية وسلامة شخصه.


المادة 4.

لايجوز استرقاق أو استعباد أي شخص، ويحظر الاسترقاق وتجارة الرقيق بكافة أوضاعهما.


المادة 5.

لايعرض أي إنسان للتعذيب ولا للعقوبات أو المعاملات القاسية أو الوحشية أو الحاطة بالكرامة.


المادة 6.

لكل إنسان أينما وجد الحق في أن يعترف بشخصيته القانونية.


المادة 7.

كل الناس سواسية أمام القانون ولهم الحق في التمتع بحماية متكافئة عنه دون أية تفرقة، كما أن لهم جميعا الحق في حماية متساوية ضد أي تميز يخل بهذا الإعلان وضد أي تحريض على تمييز كهذا.


المادة 8.

لكل شخص الحق في أن يلجأ إلى المحاكم الوطنية لإنصافه عن أعمال فيها اعتداء على الحقوق الأساسية التي يمنحها له القانون.


المادة 9.

لا يجوز القبض على أي إنسان أو حجزه أو نفيه تعسفاً.


المادة 10.

لكل إنسان الحق، على قدم المساواة التامة مع الآخرين، في أن تنظر قضيته أمام محكمة مستقلة نزيهة نظراً عادلاً علنياً للفصل في حقوقه والتزاماته وأية تهمة جنائية توجه إليه.


المادة 11.

( 1 ) كل شخص متهم بجريمة يعتبر بريئاً إلى أن تثبت إدانته قانوناً بمحاكمة علنية تؤمن له فيها الضمانات الضرورية للدفاع عنه.
( 2 ) لا يدان أي شخص من جراء أداة عمل أو الامتناع عن أداة عمل إلا إذا كان ذلك يعتبر جرماً وفقاً للقانون الوطني أو الدولي وقت الارتكاب، كذلك لا توقع عليه عقوبة أشد من تلك التي كان يجوز توقيعها وقت ارتكاب الجريمة.


المادة 12.

لا يعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته أو لحملات على شرفه وسمعته، ولكل شخص الحق في حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات.


المادة 13.

( 1 ) لكل فرد حرية التنقل واختيار محل إقامته داخل حدود كل دولة.
( 2 ) يحق لكل فرد أن يغادر أية بلاد بما في ذلك بلده كما يحق له العودة إليه.


المادة 14.

( 1 ) لكل فرد الحق في أن يلجأ إلى بلاد أخرى أو يحاول الالتجاء إليها هرباً من الاضطهاد.
( 2 ) لا ينتفع بهذا الحق من قدم للمحاكمة في جرائم غير سياسية أو لأعمال تناقض أغراض الأمم المتحدة ومبادئها.


المادة 15.

( 1 ) لكل فرد حق التمتع بجنسية ما.
( 2 ) لا يجوز حرمان شخص من جنسيته تعسفاً أو إنكار حقه في تغييرها.


المادة 16.

( 1 ) للرجل والمرأة متى بلغا سن الزواج حق التزوج وتأسيس أسرة دون أي قيد بسبب الجنس أو الدين، ولهما حقوق متساوية عند الزواج وأثناء قيامه وعند انحلاله.
( 2 ) لا يبرم عقد الزواج إلا برضى الطرفين الراغبين في الزواج رضى كاملاً لا إكراه فيه.
( 3 ) الأسرة هي الوحدة الطبيعية الأساسية للمجتمع ولها حق التمتع بحماية المجتمع والدولة.


المادة 17.

( 1 ) لكل شخص حق التملك بمفرده أو بالاشتراك مع غيره.
( 2 ) لا يجوز تجريد أحد من ملكه تعسفاً.


المادة 18.

لكل شخص الحق في حرية التفكير والضمير والدين، ويشمل هذا الحق حرية تغيير ديانته أو عقيدته، وحرية الإعراب عنهما بالتعليم والممارسة وإقامة الشعائر ومراعاتها سواء أكان ذلك سراً أم مع الجماعة.


المادة 19.

لكل شخص الحق في حرية الرأي والتعبير، ويشمل هذا الحق حرية اعتناق الآراء دون أي تدخل، واستقاء الأنباء والأفكار وتلقيها وإذاعتها بأية وسيلة كانت دون تقيد بالحدود الجغرافية.


المادة 20.

( 1 ) لكل شخص الحق في حرية الاشتراك في الجمعيات والجماعات السلمية.
( 2 ) لا يجوز إرغام أحد على الانضمام إلى جمعية ما.


المادة 21.

( 1 ) لكل فرد الحق في الاشتراك في إدارة الشؤون العامة لبلاده إما مباشرة وإما بواسطة ممثلين يختارون اختياراً حراً.
( 2 ) لكل شخص نفس الحق الذي لغيره في تقلد الوظائف العامة في البلاد.
( 3 ) إن إرادة الشعب هي مصدر سلطة الحكومة، ويعبر عن هذه الإرادة بانتخابات نزيهة دورية تجري على أساس الاقتراع السري وعلى قدم المساواة بين الجميع أو حسب أي إجراء مماثل يضمن حرية التصويت.


المادة 22.

لكل شخص بصفته عضواً في المجتمع الحق في الضمانة الاجتماعية وفي أن تحقق بوساطة المجهود القومي والتعاون الدولي وبما يتفق ونظم كل دولة ومواردها الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والتربوية التي لاغنى عنها لكرامته وللنمو الحر لشخصيته.


المادة 23.

( 1 ) لكل شخص الحق في العمل، وله حرية اختياره بشروط عادلة مرضية كما أن له حق الحماية من البطالة.
( 2 ) لكل فرد دون أي تمييز الحق في أجر متساو للعمل.
( 3 ) لكل فرد يقوم بعمل الحق في أجر عادل مرض يكفل له ولأسرته عيشة لائقة بكرامة الإنسان تضاف إليه، عند اللزوم، وسائل أخرى للحماية الاجتماعية.
( 4 ) لكل شخص الحق في أن ينشئ وينضم إلى نقابات حماية لمصلحته


المادة 24.

لكل شخص الحق في الراحة، وفي أوقات الفراغ، ولاسيما في تحديد معقول لساعات العمل وفي عطلات دورية بأجر.


المادة 25.

( 1 ) لكل شخص الحق في مستوى من المعيشة كاف للمحافظة على الصحة والرفاهية له ولأسرته، ويتضمن ذلك التغذية والملبس والمسكن والعناية الطبية وكذلك الخدمات الاجتماعية اللازمة، وله الحق في تأمين معيشته في حالات البطالة والمرض والعجز والترمل والشيخوخة وغير ذلك من فقدان وسائل العيش نتيجة لظروف خارجة عن إرادته.
( 2 ) للأمومة والطفولة الحق في مساعدة ورعاية خاصتين، وينعم كل الأطفال بنفس الحماية الاجتماعية سواء أكانت ولادتهم ناتجة عن رباط شرعي أو بطريقة غير شرعية.


المادة 26.

( 1 ) لكل شخص الحق في التعلم، ويجب أن يكون التعليم في مراحله الأولى والأساسية على الأقل بالمجان، وأن يكون التعليم الأولي إلزامياً وينبغي أن يعمم التعليم الفني والمهني، وأن ييسر القبول للتعليم العالي على قدم المساواة التامة للجميع وعلى أساس الكفاءة.
( 2 ) يجب أن تهدف التربية إلى إنماء شخصية الإنسان إنماء كاملاً، وإلى تعزيز احترام الإنسان والحريات الأساسية وتنمية التفاهم والتسامح والصداقة بين جميع الشعوب والجماعات العنصرية أو الدينية، وإلى زيادة مجهود الأمم المتحدة لحفظ السلام.
( 3 ) للآباء الحق الأول في اختيار نوع تربية أولادهم.


المادة 27.

( 1 ) لكل فرد الحق في أن يشترك اشتراكاً حراً في حياة المجتمع الثقافي وفي الاستمتاع بالفنون والمساهمة في التقدم العلمي والاستفادة من نتائجه.
( 2 ) لكل فرد الحق في حماية المصالح الأدبية والمادية المترتبة على إنتاجه العلمي أو الأدبي أو الفني.


المادة 28.

لكل فرد الحق في التمتع بنظام اجتماعي دولي تتحقق بمقتضاه الحقوق والحريات المنصوص عليها في هذا الإعلان تحققاً تاما.

المادة 29.

( 1 ) على كل فرد واجبات نحو المجتمع الذي يتاح فيه وحده لشخصيته أن تنمو نمواً حراُ كاملاً.
( 2 ) يخضع الفرد في ممارسة حقوقه وحرياته لتلك القيود التي يقررها القانون فقط، لضمان الاعتراف بحقوق الغير وحرياته واحترامها ولتحقيق المقتضيات العادلة للنظام العام والمصلحة العامة والأخلاق في مجتمع ديمقراطي.
( 3 ) لا يصح بحال من الأحوال أن تمارس هذه الحقوق ممارسة تتناقض مع أغراض الأمم المتحدة ومبادئها.


المادة 30.

ليس في هذا الإعلان نص يجوز تأويله على أنه يخول لدولة أو جماعة أو فرد أي حق في القيام بنشاط أو تأدية عمل يهدف إلى هدم الحقوق والحريات الواردة فيه.

----------


## دوافع اساسية

دائما متميز في الانتقاء
سلمت على روعه طرحك

----------

